# Cobo's Red Fuji



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Gosh that bike looked way way way way better than the horribly ugly color schemes Fuji has come up with recently for most of their race bikes. while its true that they're distinctive, and not all just white/black/red combos that took over for a while...that doesn't necessarily make them good looking.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kmunny19 said:


> Gosh that bike looked way way way way better than the horribly ugly color schemes Fuji has come up with recently for most of their race bikes. while its true that they're distinctive, and not all just white/black/red combos that took over for a while...that doesn't necessarily make them good looking.


How about a pic or two?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kind of gaudy but it gets the sponsor's names out...and it's the only bike with lime green brakes.

And let's try the red one


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah yes, of course; The lime green accent trim.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a pizza.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Aaarrrrrrhggggh. My eyes. My eyes!

:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Kid's bike.*

The red one looks like a kid's bike...with 650 wheels. How small is he anyways?

BTW: I think these look great and would still like one:
https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2011-fuji-altamira-ltd-1-0-2-0-3-0.jpg

-Smarty


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

they're both ugly. Not the lines of the frame itself, or the Fuji logo, which is fine. It's the paint.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

More FUBAR than FUJI. Both are vile.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

smartyiak said:


> The red one looks like a kid's bike...with 650 wheels. How small is he anyways?
> 
> BTW: I think these look great and would still like one:
> https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2011-fuji-altamira-ltd-1-0-2-0-3-0.jpg
> ...


According to Wiki:

1.75m (5'9")

69kg (150lbs)


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this might have been discussed elsewhere but there's something not right about the way his helmet looks on him. maybe i'm used to seeing more frontal protrusion from the helmet, the helmet that JJ wears is so close to his forehead does it even offer any sort of protection?

this bike's paint scheme/livery is atrocious IMO to much stuff going on it resembles that of a nascar

Exhibit 1


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

hes not wearing gloves either...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

All through the Vuelta, I thought Geox had the ugliest kit, the ugliest bikes, and the stupidist looking helmet in the whole peloton (I bet we never see that helmet on sale in the states as it likely would never pass CPSC standards - heck, Trek is having trouble with the Leopard-Trek Bontrager Oracle).

Regardless, kudos to Cobo. He won "fair and square" despite some grousing about the time bonuses.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Still an improvement over the Footon kits last year. Yikes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*But...*

...God is in the details:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foofighter said:


> this might have been discussed elsewhere but there's something not right about the way his helmet looks on him. maybe i'm used to seeing more frontal protrusion from the helmet, the helmet that JJ wears is so close to his forehead does it even offer any sort of protection?
> 
> this bike's paint scheme/livery is atrocious IMO to much stuff going on it resembles that of a nascar
> 
> Exhibit 1


It's funny you bring this up. 

All throughout La Vuelta I was annoyed by Cobo's helmet placement (Way back on his forehead) and super-loose helmet strap. The slider on his right strap is half way down to his chin!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

why grey hoods and a silver stem? surprised they didnt have those as white. the bar tape looks a different shade of red as well.

i do like that chain, though. sweet.

and what are so many teams using white spokes the past 2-3 years? another way to stand out? make sure you have the cleaned bike?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> It's funny you bring this up.
> 
> All throughout La Vuelta I was annoyed by Cobo's helmet placement (Way back on his forehead) and super-loose helmet strap. The slider on his right strap is half way down to his chin!


Seriously, I think he should be reprimanded for that, it makes the helmet useless. If the rules require a helmet, they should require a properly worn helmet.

There is a disturbing series of photos in Ride of Cavendish hitting the pavement in the Tour Down Under. It looks his helmet came right off, before his head hit the ground. Head injuries are nothing to joke about.


----------



## mochodurazo (Jul 21, 2011)

All of the bikes ares OVER SATURATED DESIGNS.

I like the green/yellow color in bikes, but, thats was not comfortable.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't mind it. I can't say that I really like it but I wouldn't complain too much if someone gave it to me.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The bikes are...ugly. There's really no getting around that. However that chain is pretty kick ass!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Blech! It looks like a clown bike.


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

love it compared to standard frame colour, once again go Cobo, gun rider bout time he had some luck


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

duz10s said:


> love it compared to standard frame colour, once again go Cobo, gun rider bout time he had some luck


And Spanish beef.....


----------

